# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  ماذا تتعلم من رمضان؟

## رمزي القريني

_ينبغي أن نرى في شهر رمضان فرصة حقيقية لإعادة النظر في أسلوب عيشنا وطريقة تفكيرنا. فبدل أن يكون مجرد فاصل مؤقت في عادات العيش ومألوفنا طيلة العام، يجب أن نتمثل معناه ودروسه لنستصحبها في غيره من الشهور.


ماذا يعني لك رمضان؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ان البعض منا لايعرف معنى لكلمة رمضان 


فرمضان يا اخواني مأخوذه من فعل ( رمض ) 

ورمض الشيء اي أحرقه 

والرمضاء 

هي شدة الحر 

ورمض ...يرمض ... رمضاً اي حرقا 

فرمضان 


المقصود به ( محرق الذنوب ) [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور ي رمزي على الموضوع 

ومشكوره يا مها على الكلام الطيب والجميل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## mylife079

التفكر والتدبر لما يحدث حولنا هذه الايام 

التقرب والتوبة لله تعالى

بداية صفحة جديدة مع الحياة صفحة مليئة بالايمان وطاعة الله عز وجل وحب الرسول ( ص)

تصفية النفوس 


شكراً

----------

